# New soapies



## agriffin (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet Orange Chili Pepper





Sweet Orange Chili Pepper Cut




Black Vanilla, TD in swirl




Pumpkin, TD and no FO in top, Pumpkin pie spice on top


----------



## tespring (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE how you did the swirls on the top one, they all look lovely!  Great Job!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 3, 2010)

Very pretty! Especially love the colors of the sweet orange chili pepper soap.


----------



## Deda (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty Pretty Pretty!  Great colors!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE the first 1


----------



## Hazel (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Especially the black vanilla. It looks absolutely edible.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the first one...my mouth is watering...they look so juicy.....
"sweet orange chilli pepper"  is that a FO?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2010)

Love that chili pepper!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Masterfully done!  My fav is the sweet orange / chili pepper.  Beautiful swirlies!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow great soaps love them all :0) swirls are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 4, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I love the first one...my mouth is watering...they look so juicy.....
> "sweet orange chilli pepper"  is that a FO?



Yes, it's from Millcreek.  It is probably one of my best sellers.  It is amazing in lotion.  It's more orange than chili pepper but you can smell the difference.  It's a good change from sweet orange.


----------



## SoapShy (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm drooling over that ChilliPepper yummy, it looks fab!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 6, 2010)

Lovely!  Are those sparkles on the chili pepper soap?


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice!!
The swirls are amazing but for me I like the look of the vanilla. 
A good vanilla soap is to die for.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 7, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Lovely!  Are those sparkles on the chili pepper soap?



Yes, body safe glitter.  I can't help it sometimes


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice soaps.  :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! Very nice, I love the orange chili pepper too, but I also love how you topped the pumpkin.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the color combo. in the first one, I'm such a sucker for orange anything.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 13, 2010)

nice, very nice, where di ya get you orange chili pepper fo? I adore millcreeks, but hear ng has it now.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> nice, very nice, where di ya get you orange chili pepper fo? I adore millcreeks, but hear ng has it now.



Millcreeks; I haven't tried NG for anything yet.


----------

